# How fresh is fresh....?



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

Caught 8 pound king Wednesday. Plan to smoke or cook it today (Thursday). Is that fresh enough for macks? Some people sound like you have to cover it in ice and cook in a few hours when you look at recipes.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Your good


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Your good


...if you had ice on it.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm cooking Wahoo caught last weekend tonight. Been in the fridge.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Should be fine but I would remove the guts and gills next time if you are leaving most any fish whole and covered with ice overnight. If filleted or steaked and keeping in the fridge over night is no problem.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I leave fish overnight in a cooler all the time. Icy bath and they are good to go. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> I leave fish overnight in a cooler all the time. Icy bath and they are good to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Ice with no water works better.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You are good to go!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

If you gonna make "mack" salad, don't forget a couple drops of Liquid Smoke. Mmmm, you'll be good.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

lastcast said:


> Ice with no water works better.


Well....
Slushing in brine to supercool immediately is best. If left overnight I usually drain the water. Predatory fish like mackerel have highly acidic digestive juices that will start to spoil the belly meat within a few hours. It's best to gut them if you're going to keep them on ice for long.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If ya put them on ice and keep them that way they will be good,way better than grey eyed fish from down town.


----------

